# Dragging hoof while walking?



## Firecracker (Mar 2, 2012)

What causes my mini to drag his hind hoof while he walks? When he steps, he drags just the tip of his hoof. He picks up his other hind leg and steps normal. He does not always drag his hoof. It has happened on two other occassions in the past year. I can't seem to find any sore spots or causes for his bad stepping. Any suggestions? 
His feet are trimmed every 8 weeks and are in great shape.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

My thoughts to add something useful ended as soon as I saw it was a mini. I have no idea as I have no experience other than patting them on the head with minis.

Now, that said, I used to have an endurance horse who would drag both back toes when we walked. She did it because she was too lazy to pick up her darn feet. That mare would snap her back shoes in three weeks by wearing off the toe. I know it wasn't a soundness issue as we usually rode 10 to 20 miles a day, seven days a week and she was sound until she was 18 and had an accident (lived to be 27).

It is possible that he just doesn't feel like picking it up. I know that some horses, especially those who grew up on flat ground tend to not pick up thier feet as well as I would like. 

That said, my only other thought is maybe he is not as stong on one side?


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lazy, lazy, lazy!!! It's pure laziness! Watch for him to start doing it, and try tapping his hoof with a crop or something fairly long everytime he starts to do it. If he continues after the first tap or two, make him run figure eights or something along those lines. It's just a lazy habit that you need to work out of him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If he's picking up one hoof and not the other, I'd be doing some flexion tests to try to pin point the cause. Or have the vet out to assess what is going on.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agree with Saddlebag. No horse just drags ONE foot wthout there being a physical issue. You need to have the vet out, not punish the poor beast by making him run circles and smacking him for being in pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Could be something going on that causes pain then it goes away for a while. Dont think its being lazy not when only on one side.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Our horses do the same thing very minor and its just the tip of the hoof in the back. I do think they are just to lazy to pick them up all the way kinda like my kid that drags his feet when walking.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

tanya said:


> Our horses do the same thing very minor and its just the tip of the hoof in the back. I do think they are just to lazy to pick them up all the way kinda like my kid that drags his feet when walking.


The op said it was only one hind leg so i really dont think its being lazy on the horses part.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

First of all, I didnt say "smack", I said "tap". Secondly, I am merely suggesting laziness. My OTTB does the same thing from time to time. I don't punish him for it. I just reenforce proper behavior. And its not like I run "the poor beast" into the ground. Lets try to keep it real. Wow!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firecracker (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input. I know what my vet will say. He will want to x-ray him and do a thorough exam. I think my vet is very cautious and consienious however he is also expensive. 

Saddlebag, I will look into a flexion test. Not knowing what it is, I'll need to do some research. If I come up with a solution, I'll post it.

Thanks.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

You can actually do a flexoin test on your own. Do some research, learn all about it, then have a friend help you out. It "should" tell you pretty quick if there is a soft tissue issues in that leg. Then, if you know there is a problem, you will have information for the vet rather than a vague description.

A quick search on youtube found me these two... but I watched with the sound off, so I don't know what they were saying. I really like the second one - but again, I only watched, did not listen.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My horse has started dragging his one hoof at a walk/trot and it's definitely not him. We have narrowed it down to a back/leg problem. So I'm sure if he's not just being lazy there is some sort of issue lying underneath it all. 

Maybe try having the chiro out. That's what I'm going to do for my guy first before running and calling the vet because he isn't in pain nor is he limping. 

Hope you figure it out. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm thinking his pelvis may have rolled to one side causing a leg length issue and dragging just the one toe... a job for a vet / back man I'd say x


----------

